# Auto-Dimmimg Mirror Install, Pics & Review



## Reverendbiker (Jan 29, 2005)

I really wanted the auto-dimming mirror with Homelink, compass and outside temp display on my new 2005 Frontier, but it didn't come so equipped. I located a unit from Gentex, the company that produces the mirrors for most manufacturers, and snagged one off eBay. The price was very reasonable and installation was not difficult at all. If you're interested, I have posted a review on my web site complete with pics and installation instructions. My pics were for a Frontier, but other Nissan models will be similar. See it here:
Review and Pics of mirror install


----------



## cwescapexlt4x4 (Feb 18, 2005)

Nice install and instructions!!

Looks sharp and not that tough! :cheers:


----------



## Gerald (May 23, 2005)

*Auto- dimming mirror*

Reverendbiker,

An excellent post, I wish I had seen it before I had a
Gentex auto-dimming compass equipped mirror installed
in my '05 LE KC.

Mine was installed as part of the buying experience, but it
does not have the homelink feature which I wished it had.

Like you I don't understand why when you buy the top of
the line KC you do not have the option of getting the
mirror, homelink function as well as the color matched
front bumper, outside mirrors, and door handles.

Gerald




QUOTE=Reverendbiker]I really wanted the auto-dimming mirror with Homelink, compass and outside temp display on my new 2005 Frontier, but it didn't come so equipped. I located a unit from Gentex, the company that produces the mirrors for most manufacturers, and snagged one off eBay. The price was very reasonable and installation was not difficult at all. If you're interested, I have posted a review on my web site complete with pics and installation instructions. My pics were for a Frontier, but other Nissan models will be similar. See it here:
Review and Pics of mirror install[/QUOTE]


----------



## fredjara1 (Mar 8, 2005)

Hey Rev. Good to see yet another excellent post presented by our "Frontier Father." Only two things didn't come with my 05 KC LE. One was the mirror you described, and a towing package. I don't tow much, so I probably won't miss that too awful much, but I really like the idea of the dimming/compass/temp/homelink mirror. The wife has one in her 05 Maxima, and I was thinking of ripping her off, but I think spending $250 would be exercising Godly wisdom, not to mention helping to keep peace in the family!

Thanks for posting and taking the time to keep a photo log of your install. I do that sort of thing all the time in lesson prep and sermon prep, so what you did is a very valuable tool for all of us.
Fred


----------



## Reverendbiker (Jan 29, 2005)

fredjara1 said:


> Hey Rev. Good to see yet another excellent post presented by our "Frontier Father." Only two things didn't come with my 05 KC LE. One was the mirror you described, and a towing package. I don't tow much, so I probably won't miss that too awful much, but I really like the idea of the dimming/compass/temp/homelink mirror. The wife has one in her 05 Maxima, and I was thinking of ripping her off, but I think spending $250 would be exercising Godly wisdom, not to mention helping to keep peace in the family!
> 
> Thanks for posting and taking the time to keep a photo log of your install. I do that sort of thing all the time in lesson prep and sermon prep, so what you did is a very valuable tool for all of us.
> Fred


"Frontier Father"--man, my Baptist congregation will get on me about that one! I'm realy tickled about this install because it's actually the same mirror that Nisan installs as OEM equipment and the operating instructions can be found in the owner's manual. It only takes a few additional minutes to photograph and document the installation process so I like to post the results so that other owners don't have to duplicate my mistakes. I hope that it's helpful. God bless, Bro--


----------



## mgfiest (Sep 13, 2009)

*question on your auto-dimmer*

Hi, I know it is an old thread but I was wondering if you could provide insight.
I have look high and low for an auto-dimmer for my 2005 x-trail and got nowhere. I thought of going to CIPA and get their universal on. Would you think that would be a good direction to go and wing it on the wiring part.

Thanks

Mike


----------



## Reverendbiker (Jan 29, 2005)

mgfiest said:


> Hi, I know it is an old thread but I was wondering if you could provide insight.
> I have look high and low for an auto-dimmer for my 2005 x-trail and got nowhere. I thought of going to CIPA and get their universal on. Would you think that would be a good direction to go and wing it on the wiring part.
> 
> Thanks
> ...


I'm the original poster. Here's where I bought my Gentex mirror:
Brand New Auto


----------



## mgfiest (Sep 13, 2009)

thanks... i hope it will be easy


----------



## nissantruck (Jan 10, 2007)

got mine here. he accepted $60... darn good deal. 

Rear View Mirror Auto Dim Temp Compass Donnelly NEW OEM:eBay Motors (item 190333003221 end time Oct-04-09 05:57:17 PDT)


i have an extra that does not have temp (just auto dim and compass for $25)if anyone is interested you can pm me.


----------

